# Short Term Visa to Critical Skills Visa



## akkudreamz (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi All

My Indian employer which is an IT firm, has got an urgent requirement in Johannesburg. For which I have been asked to travel on a Short Term Visa (3 months validity), which they will extend up to 6 months.

I am being told that I can apply for Critical Skills Visa from within South Africa after I arrive here and that it will take lesser duration than that required in India(it takes 5-6 months currently).

I have below queries regarding this

1. Can we apply for CSV when we are in South Africa on a Short Term Visa?
2. Can my wife accompany me on a dependent visa (or any other visa) while I am on a short term visa?
3. How long does it take roughly to get a Critical Skills Visa when applying from Johannesburg?

Thanks for your help
-Akhil


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

akkudreamz said:


> 1. Can we apply for CSV when we are in South Africa on a Short Term Visa?
> 2. Can my wife accompany me on a dependent visa (or any other visa) while I am on a short term visa?
> 3. How long does it take roughly to get a Critical Skills Visa when applying from Johannesburg?
> 
> ...



1. You cannot convert a short term visa to a CSV. You will have to apply for a CSV in your home country.
2. Not on a short term visa. Your wife will need to apply for a visit visa in her own right if she wants to accompany you
3. Doesn't apply. Check in your home country


----------



## akkudreamz (Jul 18, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks you so much for your help


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

akkudreamz said:


> Thanks you so much for your help



Also remember that before you can apply for the CSV, you'll need the SAQA certificate and need to get proof of application with a professional body in line with your qualifications and experience.


----------

